# menu bar missing in outlook email



## JoeE (Aug 10, 2003)

My menu bar in the outlook box email disappeared and I can't figure how to get it back. Using Outlook 2000.
Have rebooted, tried a combination of toggle switches, looked into MS support library, but can't find how to get the menu bar visable again. Any advice please.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you goto 
view 
toolbars 
whats there and ticked


----------



## JoeE (Aug 10, 2003)

The problem is I can't find 'view' to click. The menu command line--file, edit, view etc-- not visible.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sorry thought you meant all the icons etc - 
try ALT + V
might bring the view menu up


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Right click in the menu area, not on the an actual menu item, but in the menu box area. 
Choose Customize ... 
Go to the Options pane ... 
Click on the Reset usage data, this is suppose to reset your menu and toolbar settings...


----------

